# Rifle rest and target stand



## Redneck chan (Jan 22, 2011)

These are all made from scrap the rifle rest will sit on a shooting bench and table I am planning


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Accuracy tip*

Chan I'm sure you know this, but just in case....the carpeted "V" groove looks like it was meant to support the barrel, rather than the stock forearm of the rifle. That's kind of a "no no". Any upward pressure on the barrel from it's own weight sitting on the rest will move the point of impact slightly. A free floating stock doesn't touch the barrel from the action outwards. Most rifle stocks unless tricked for accuracy, only touch the barrel at the furthest out point. So, if you are going for maximum accuracy flatten out the bottom of the V groove and make it wide enough for the stock forearm. Otherwise good use of scraps! :yes: bill


----------



## Redneck chan (Jan 22, 2011)

woodnthings said:


> Chan I'm sure you know this, but just in case....the carpeted "V" groove looks like it was meant to support the barrel, rather than the stock forearm of the rifle. That's kind of a "no no". Any upward pressure on the barrel from it's own weight sitting on the rest will move the point of impact slightly. A free floating stock doesn't touch the barrel from the action outwards. Most rifle stocks unless tricked for accuracy, only touch the barrel at the furthest out point. So, if you are going for maximum accuracy flatten out the bottom of the V groove and make it wide enough for the stock forearm. Otherwise good use of scraps! :yes: bill


O ya...., I forgot about that I will fix it thanks


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

*******......shoot,must be goin on 30 years ago I was makin some items for shooters.One was a nice Maple "cradle",for lack of better word......for rifle cleaning.Also were pistol shooting cases that had the whole front hinged.It held 1/2 dz handguns and were loosly based on a commercial design at the time(I'll dig up a link).

Anyhow,could not make enough of the above......everybody wanted one.I was makin'm for my friends.I'll bet you could knock a few out and there would be some real interest in them,$$ speaking.BW


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Nice work, the principle is there. You can use the "V" if it's positioned to hold the front part of the stock. That will provide the mass more support.

My rifle rest is my left hand. I'm not knocking your rest, but, I think a fixed rest is sorta cheatin'.












 







.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*some more ideas*

BWSmith is right about making projects for shooting and shooters as a way to make some $$$. Gun cases, shooting tables and rests, target holders, even target spinners that spin when you hit them.
Check these rests out:
http://images.search.yahoo.com/search/images?_adv_prop=image&fr=ytff1-tyc7&va=rifle+rest

Spinners:
http://www.ordertree.com/cms/targets/1452.html

Shooting Bench:
http://www.horstguns.com/ShootingBench.htm

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Shooting/Shooting-Accessories/Benches-Rests|/pc/104792580/c/104769180/sc/104212080/Big-Game-Shooting-Bench/707636.uts?destination=%2Fcatalog%2Fbrowse%2Fshooting-shooting-accessories-benches-rests%2F_%2FN-1100226&WTz_l=Unknown%3Bcat104212080


----------



## Redneck chan (Jan 22, 2011)

BWSmith said:


> *******......shoot,must be goin on 30 years ago I was makin some items for shooters.One was a nice Maple "cradle",for lack of better word......for rifle cleaning.Also were pistol shooting cases that had the whole front hinged.It held 1/2 dz handguns and were loosly based on a commercial design at the time(I'll dig up a link).
> 
> Anyhow,could not make enough of the above......everybody wanted one.I was makin'm for my friends.I'll bet you could knock a few out and there would be some real interest in them,$$ speaking.BW


Ya I'll have to try that


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

See if this works,this is the shooting box.

http://www.bullseyepistol.com/equipmnt.htm




Next,is the cleaning stand thing.

http://nrmcburney.net/Mac/GunVise.htm



Heres some shotgun cases.I've made a few of these....finger jointed corners and 1/4" ply for top/bttm.

http://www.google.com/images?hl=en&...gAf5-5TiAg&sqi=2&ved=0CDgQsAQ&biw=999&bih=558


----------

